# removing exhaust manifold



## jp240drift_ (Aug 7, 2004)

i'm trying to take off my exhaust manifold but i have a pipe that leads from the bottem end of my manifold inback of the engine and to the intake manifold...if anyone knows what it is or more importantly how to take it off plz let me know.


----------



## 91240sx (Jul 28, 2004)

Exhaust gas recirculation, also known as EGR. If you live in a non-emmissions Nazi state you should be able to get away with it. I took a torsch to my pipe, don't know the consequences though becuase my motor's blown. I don't know if the KA has a sensor or not for it, I know my 81 turbo 280ZX motor didn't.


----------



## jp240drift_ (Aug 7, 2004)

91240sx said:


> Exhaust gas recirculation, also known as EGR. If you live in a non-emmissions Nazi state you should be able to get away with it. I took a torsch to my pipe, don't know the consequences though becuase my motor's blown. I don't know if the KA has a sensor or not for it, I know my 81 turbo 280ZX motor didn't.


alright got it off! nothing a good pipe wrench wont fix :thumbup:


----------

